# Dont wanna be a fat Dad no more



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Right been lurking around here for a while , started my journey at the beginning of the first lock down .
Starting weight 17st 10lbs sorry no pics for all you chubby chasers to tug over .
I literally never tracked macros ate anything as long as I hit 150g protein.
I have lost 2st 6lb so far just weightlifting .
Take nothing as you will see from pics pmsl . Just pwo,creatine,d3,glucose and multi vit.

No idea what body fat is prob 40 ish percent . Feel fit and healthy don't look it tbh.
Have slight tendon ache but I'm edging towards higher reps lower weights .

I'm going to kick start my journey using low carb less than 30g a day for 4 weeks to see how I get on .I've only ever dieted on atkins but it always worked well so I'll give it a go .

Right here's a couple of pics I'm not massive I know haha 😆 but any guess on my bodyfat would be great , any comments good or bad crack on lol

I'll do cardio 2 days a week , 3 days weights push,pull,legs kind of thing.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

I’d say your body fat is similar to a pork scratching


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

realistically though, your probably not far off with your guess, defo between 30-40%

Good luck bro, and well done on the weight loss so far.

Keep it up 👍🏻


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't want to be a player no more - big pun rip

Good luck boyo


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

I can see there's a good bit of muscle under there.

Strip off the fat, and you'll have a right body underneath


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Im hoping for a decent change , not a lot of fat on my arms , next to no fat on my chicken legs or arse but they are quite defined carry most my far on chest,belly n back . Gonna cut hard till I get to 14st I think then try to make good choices to get the rest off


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Quickest way to not being a fat dad,
Get rid of your kids.


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

I think cardio twice a week is a pretty damn low target to be honest.

Start every day with a 30 min intermittent walk/jog would be a good approach at your bodyweight.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

albatross said:


> I think cardio twice a week is a pretty damn low target to be honest.
> 
> Start every day with a 30 min intermittent walk/jog would be a good approach at your bodyweight.


Got me one of them spin bikes , gonna do some interval training, and intend doing ten mins before and ten mins after on the weights days , weekends nothing but getting in 10k steps with dog walking, carbooting etc .I'll try n do more , bloody works knackering and physical at the moment as well .


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

epons400 said:


> Got me one of them spin bikes , gonna do some interval training, and intend doing ten mins before and ten mins after on the weights days , weekends nothing but getting in 10k steps with dog walking, carbooting etc .I'll try n do more , bloody works knackering and physical at the moment as well .


Good luck doing intervals on 30g carbs a day man 😂


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Uptonogood said:


> Good luck doing intervals on 30g carbs a day man 😂


I'll be trying whatever I can tbh mate, been yrs since last doing low carb provably flake out after 10 mins , I'm in 2 minds to make the 30g carbs only counted if there bad carbs as such , not counting veg etc . Gonna see after a month how I feel n look .
My trouble is I eat shite at the minute , prob 6 bags crisp and 4 choc bars , n 6 slices bread a day before any good carbs ,


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

epons400 said:


> 6 bags crisps and 4 choc bars , n 6 slices bread a day before any good carbs ,


This is the problem, more than anything. This sounds horrendous. No offence. Stop eating all that garbage and the weight will fall off. 

Like I say, you got a decent body under there, you just need to be disciplined


----------



## squeezemyhernia (Aug 6, 2020)

You fattys always have such sick calves man. 6 months of hardcore diet and training and you will be looking sweet mate


----------



## squeezemyhernia (Aug 6, 2020)

do 60 minutes of fasted liss 7 days a week, stick to 2000 calories carbs post workout only below 100grams, hit weights hard 6 days a week


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

squeezemyhernia said:


> You fattys always have such sick calves man. 6 months of hardcore diet and training and you will be looking sweet mate


Its to do with carrying an extra 5 stone compared to the non fattys lol ,all day everyday stairs etc ,
I hope that somewhere along the line, the rest of my body comes in line with my calfs , tbh I ain't ever trained them more than once a month or 2 maximum


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chicken_Boy said:


> This is the problem, more than anything. This sounds horrendous. No offence. Stop eating all that garbage and the weight will fall off.
> 
> Like I say, you got a decent body under there, you just need to be disciplined


No offence taken , I've gone back to bad habits bud, I bet last week I ate 21 bags walkers , 2 pots pringles , 20 choc bars that's on top of 3 Square meals , I think the trouble is Im not putting weight on so u think its OK.


----------



## squeezemyhernia (Aug 6, 2020)

epons400 said:


> I hope that somewhere along the line, the rest of my body comes in line with my calfs , tbh I ain't ever trained them more than once a month or 2 maximum


Of course it will. If you train and diet hard enough laws of physics and biology says it physically has to. How quick it takes is down to how hard you try and how consistent you are


----------



## Felix11 (Mar 22, 2021)

Start slow mate and build from that. Aim for 1lb loss a week which is 500 calories below. Allow yourself a nice meal but nothing extreme, if you go extreme too fast you'll backfire and quit the diet.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

For the first week cut out a bag of crisps and a chocolate bar a day 
Then the next week cut out another bag and bar .
Within a month you'll of cut out the chocolate and most of the crisps, but without the shock to body and mind that completely cutting them in one hit.


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

Haha I think youre my Neighbor I have same garage planning are you in Manchester by any chance ?


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Artgg said:


> Haha I think youre my Neighbor I have same garage planning are you in Manchester by any chance ?


No mate lincolnshire for me


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Artgg said:


> Haha I think youre my Neighbor I have same garage planning are you in Manchester by any chance ?


I'm in Manchester, fancy a bum? What gym you train at?

OP less than 30g carbs a day is rediculous mate. Sustainability is key you've got a bit of a way to go so you wanna make it as easy ass possible to stick too. Dieting/losing fat at the end of the day is easy. It's having a plan you will stick to and be consistent with that's going to gett you where you wanna be. Crash diet will work short term but you'll end up back to where you was or worse.
You can see you've got some muscle under there, the fat will fly off at first as you've got a lot to go.
Work out your maintenance, take away 500calories then figure out your macros. 1-2g protein per pound Bw, 0.5g far per lb bw then the left over cals have as carbs. Split it over 6 meals with clean whole foods you won't even feel like your dieting at first. After the first week or 2 of the big initial drop of water etc then reassess your cals. Either sticking to 500defecit or make it a bit bigger. Train heavy and hard, follow a programme you enjoy and will stick too and in 3months time you'd have made some very good progress


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

Simon90 said:


> I'm in Manchester, fancy a bum? What gym you train at?
> 
> OP less than 30g carbs a day is rediculous mate. Sustainability is key you've got a bit of a way to go so you wanna make it as easy ass possible to stick too. Dieting/losing fat at the end of the day is easy. It's having a plan you will stick to and be consistent with that's going to gett you where you wanna be. Crash diet will work short term but you'll end up back to where you was or worse.
> You can see you've got some muscle under there, the fat will fly off at first as you've got a lot to go.
> Work out your maintenance, take away 500calories then figure out your macros. 1-2g protein per pound Bw, 0.5g far per lb bw then the left over cals have as carbs. Split it over 6 meals with clean whole foods you won't even feel like your dieting at first. After the first week or 2 of the big initial drop of water etc then reassess your cals. Either sticking to 500defecit or make it a bit bigger. Train heavy and hard, follow a programme you enjoy and will stick too and in 3months time you'd have made some very good progress


What about you what area you in


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Artgg said:


> What about you what area you in


Sale mate


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

Simon90 said:


> Sale mate


Oh you posh ****er Im in Salford you know


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Artgg said:


> Oh you posh ****er Im in Salford you know


Haha far from It mate, I'm from Salford actually. You train in flex n tone? Top gym that


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Simon90 said:


> I'm in Manchester, fancy a bum? What gym you train at?
> 
> OP less than 30g carbs a day is rediculous mate. Sustainability is key you've got a bit of a way to go so you wanna make it as easy ass possible to stick too. Dieting/losing fat at the end of the day is easy. It's having a plan you will stick to and be consistent with that's going to gett you where you wanna be. Crash diet will work short term but you'll end up back to where you was or worse.
> You can see you've got some muscle under there, the fat will fly off at first as you've got a lot to go.
> Work out your maintenance, take away 500calories then figure out your macros. 1-2g protein per pound Bw, 0.5g far per lb bw then the left over cals have as carbs. Split it over 6 meals with clean whole foods you won't even feel like your dieting at first. After the first week or 2 of the big initial drop of water etc then reassess your cals. Either sticking to 500defecit or make it a bit bigger. Train heavy and hard, follow a programme you enjoy and will stick too and in 3months time you'd have made some very good progress


So like this then mate


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Not been through the entire thread but good luck bud. Just eat less, you will get there. Unfortunately there isn’t much you can do about being from Lincolnshire. No hills to run up.


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

Simon90 said:


> Haha far from It mate, I'm from Salford actually. You train in flex n tone? Top gym that


Yeah its good good, great environment. You dont get dickhead like in pure or the gym so can’t complain really top lads there


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Day one
Weighed in at 15 St 8lb
Hit all macros n calories today 
Push session , chest ,shoulders,triceps
15 mins cardio lol , will gave to work upto more .
Will keep weighing in every 7 or so days ,no crisps no chocolate, haha 
Tommo is a pull session with hopefully more cardio 
Won't bore people with what exercises I'm doing , this is more a journal for weight loss .
Took advice from people I'll hit 1800-2000kcals and try to hit 200g protein minimum .


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Had this for tea last night , 50g protein , 15g carbs low fat .and only 335 calories topped up with some root mash . At only 2 quid it's not bad .


----------



## Li'l P (Feb 2, 2021)

epons400 said:


> Right been lurking around here for a while , started my journey at the beginning of the first lock down .
> Starting weight 17st 10lbs sorry no pics for all you chubby chasers to tug over .
> I literally never tracked macros ate anything as long as I hit 150g protein.
> I have lost 2st 6lb so far just weightlifting .
> ...


Look great, just need a chainsaw now.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

5 days in , lost the water weight and dropped a few lbs . This weeks goal will be hit ,3 days weights,5 days cardio .
Next week each will be more like 4 days weights 6 cardio.
Do to time constraints , that will rotate , its sorta like every other day weights and average 5 to 6 days a week cardio.
Took advice o here 
2000 kcal
180 to 200 g protein 
Lower carbs but not restrictive


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Weigh in 7 days later 15st 4lb , 4lb first week seems OK, hoping to start losing 2lb a week from now


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

15st 3lb this week 
Have fell off eating correct wagon , but managed a 1lb loss ,
Trained well and feeling better


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

epons400 said:


> 15st 3lb this week
> Have fell off eating correct wagon , but managed a 1lb loss ,
> Trained well and feeling better



Everyone has those days. 1 bad meal or 1 bad day will not do much damage imo. 

Just keep at it. Every single person on this site will tell you dropping weight is the hardest piece of the puzzle.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Philfg said:


> Everyone has those days. 1 bad meal or 1 bad day will not do much damage imo.
> 
> Just keep at it. Every single person on this site will tell you dropping weight is the hardest piece of the puzzle.


Yep, exactly where I’m at right now! Been dieting for about 13 weeks, last 3 weeks I’ve seen no movement whatsoever. I’m stuck at 19/20% and I’ve been completely clean. Everyday is a struggle but I keep going no matter what. Trying to trust the science! I’ll get through August and see where I’m at September. Keep going OP, this is gonna take months and years, not weeks. Try clinging onto something to keep you focused and on track


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Went back to 16st 2 , now back at 15st , been on keto for 4 weeks ,30g or lower


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Got covid also booo


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

epons400 said:


> No offence taken , I've gone back to bad habits bud, I bet last week I ate 21 bags walkers , 2 pots pringles , 20 choc bars that's on top of 3 Square meals , I think the trouble is Im not putting weight on so u think its OK.


Take 5 minutes mate and add up all the useless calories in the junk food you eat in a day, all the fats and carbs too, it should scare you into quitting that crap, you probably destroy a weeks worth of hard work in just one day of eating shite. I wish you lots of luck mate but I think you're being your own worst enemy.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

epons400 said:


> Went back to 16st 2 , now back at 15st , been on keto for 4 weeks ,30g or lower


Not being funny, trying to help here, read through your journal and snacking is not helping you. If you could cut out the crisps and chocolate you would be on your way to being slimmer. Keep the training up and stick to your diet plan you will succeed.

I realise it is hard to give up snacking, I don't buy chocolate because I would eat the lot in one go. Bought red peanuts as they are in store for Christmas, love them, it only takes a handful and I can't stop. It's the fat content in them really so I have a few handfuls and they are back in a cupboard.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Not being funny, trying to help here, read through your journal and snacking is not helping you. If you could cut out the crisps and chocolate you would be on your way to being slimmer. Keep the training up and stick to your diet plan you will succeed.
> 
> I realise it is hard to give up snacking, I don't buy chocolate because I would eat the lot in one go. Bought red peanuts as they are in store for Christmas, love them, it only takes a handful and I can't stop. It's the fat content in them really so I have a few handfuls and they are back in a cupboard.


I find with no crisps, dominos, chocolate etc and alcohol I can stay in a pretty reasonable shape even with the odd cheat, just with training and a bit cardio.

Once you stop missing that shite and eating fish, steak, eggs etc, the changes start. I still eat a pizza just make a healthy version or I just eat half and put some salad greens with it instead of accompanying with chips. 

I'm the same too. If I start on a pack of biscuits or hairdos I can't just eat a few. 

I've just bought an air fryer, game changer.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Philfg said:


> I find with no crisps, dominos, chocolate etc and alcohol I can stay in a pretty reasonable shape even with the odd cheat, just with training and a bit cardio.
> 
> Once you stop missing that shite and eating fish, steak, eggs etc, the changes start. I still eat a pizza just make a healthy version or I just eat half and put some salad greens with it instead of accompanying with chips.
> 
> ...


I have a tefal actifry ,and a ninja 9 in 1 cooker, yer I actually haven't had any crisps or chocolate now for 4 weeks ,plan is go all the way till Xmas eve ,then 5 days of anything goes then back on it ,


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

epons400 said:


> I have a tefal actifry ,and a ninja 9 in 1 cooker, yer I actually haven't had any crisps or chocolate now for 4 weeks ,plan is go all the way till Xmas eve ,then 5 days of anything goes then back on it ,


I'd personally have xmas day and boxing day only. 

Eat a lot of xmas dinner too, less room for junk


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Philfg said:


> I'd personally have xmas day and boxing day only.
> 
> Eat a lot of xmas dinner too, less room for junk


I've done keto 4 weeks now , killed off cravings, I went from. 12 slices bread a day to zero , I'm gonna after Xmas try just calorie counting with lower carb say like 120g a day,
Can have 2 slices a day with fruit and jacket potato etc , and be in range still , no carb is not sustainable tbh


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

epons400 said:


> I've done keto 4 weeks now , killed off cravings, I went from. 12 slices bread a day to zero , I'm gonna after Xmas try just calorie counting with lower carb say like 120g a day,
> Can have 2 slices a day with fruit and jacket potato etc , and be in range still , no carb is not sustainable tbh


I tried ketones for 5 days once never again. 

I eat loads of carbs.


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

epons400 said:


> I've done keto 4 weeks now , killed off cravings, I went from. 12 slices bread a day to zero , I'm gonna after Xmas try just calorie counting with lower carb say like 120g a day,
> Can have 2 slices a day with fruit and jacket potato etc , and be in range still , no carb is not sustainable tbh


I’ve tried the keto diet many years ago just for the experiment/experience of it. Carbs are a no go buddy, although iirc, you can eat a couple of bits of fruit per day but don’t quote me on that, I’m very rusty, there’s plenty of reading out there.
My personal thoughts… The only weight loss diet that’s been proven time and time again to work is a balanced, calorie deficit.
The cold hard truth…. Snacking on crap is just laziness mate, get your diet nailed and stick to it. 6-8 meals a day should help, as does not starving yourself after 7pm, allow yourself a 9pm snack (peanut butter on toast or porridge would be my choice) Enjoy two days at Christmas and get on it.

Good luck bud.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Spieren said:


> I’ve tried the keto died, many years ago and just for the experiment/experience of it. Carbs are a no go buddy, although iirc, you can eat a couple of bits of fruit per day. Don’t quote me on that, I’m very rusty, there’s plenty of reading out there.
> My personal thoughts… The only weight loss diet that’s been proven time and time again to work is a balanced, calorie deficit.
> The cold hard truth…. Snacking on crap is just laziness mate, get your diet nailed and stick to it. 6-8 meals a day should help, as does not staving yourself after 7pm, allow yourself a 9pm snack (peanut butter on toast or porridge would be my choice) Enjoy two days at Christmas and get on it.
> 
> Good luck bud.


Yes mate I've been on 30g carbs keto last month,no bread crisps choc or fruit and potatoes , I will adopt this approach for 2 weeks mores, eat like a pig xmas and boxing day, I'm then gonna adopt low carb about 120g a day and rely on a calorie deficit, its gonna be easy as im self isolating and have lost my smell and taste lol


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Philfg said:


> I tried ketones for 5 days once never again.


I'm surprised you lasted 5 days with ketones. He done my head in after 1 !


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

PaulNe said:


> I'm surprised you lasted 5 days with ketones. He done my head in after 1 !


  🤷‍♂️


----------

